# Forum issues - is it just me?



## srw (5 Feb 2016)

I'm having trouble posting - sometimes the edit box doesn't appear, and when I push "reply" it just posts a quote without giving me a chance to add anything. Sometimes some of the buttons don't work, and I'm always getting the "are you sure?" page for a like.

Is this just my PC or is it a more general issue?


----------



## summerdays (5 Feb 2016)

Any more details... What are you using and what browser?


----------



## Scoosh (5 Feb 2016)

Have you tried refreshing/clearing the cache ?
Ctrl + F5 ?


----------



## Shaun (5 Feb 2016)

Scoosh said:


> Have you tried refreshing/clearing the cache ?
> Ctrl + F5 ?



Worth trying the above, and if possible, a different browser to the one you normally use. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

